# Riding on metal clad wood rims?



## brucejr (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a few questions in a previous post, most of which were answered.

One that didn't get answered- Is it a mistake to actually ride a bike with metal clad wood rims?

I don't plan on riding it that often, maybe a few times a year.  I weigh about 175 and would ride 6-8 miles each time.  The wood is in good shape, the metal clad is pitted but seems structurally pretty sound.

I would hate to damage the rims but I have a strong preference for bikes that I can actually ride.


Bruce


----------



## kunzog (Feb 17, 2011)

You should not have any problem, think of those wheels as steel with a wood core. Even wood wheels are quite strong when properly laced and tensioned.


----------



## sam (Feb 17, 2011)

You'll need a good set of tires.Wood does dry out but it's also fairly strong if in good shape.i weigh about the same and have ridden on a set I have.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

I rode on a set of 28ers that were wood, no clad. One joint looked weak, but really wasn't bad. I actually had 27" Schwinn sport touring tires on it, tubes and all. It rode fine, never had any problems. I imagine with proper single-tube or sew-up tires it would have been better. But the schwinn was on the bike when I got it, so I found another one to match and went on with it.


----------



## brucejr (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks.

Mine has 26x2.125 clinchers so the tires are big and will help too.

I do get the concept of the rim being steel with a wood core, but the steel cladding is much thinner than most rims and the spokes seat on wood.  These are two big differences to me which is why i asked the question.

I also figured lots of you would have some experience and it seems like you do.

Thanks again.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2011)

Its a weekly rider. I got the same rims. Make sure PSI is high. If PSI is low, tire can spin and shear stem. Glue for the tires to the rim is a good idea also.


----------

